# Gesichts Umrisse, wie geht sowas?



## AveralDalton (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Ich stehe total auf so welche Bilder, die ich angehängt habe. Wie macht man sowas? also, das nur die Umrisse, die wichtigsten Merkmale des Gesichts zu sehen sind.

würd mich super freuen, wenn mir das einer erklären könnte! Bin kein Photoshop Anfänger, aber Profi auch nicht! 

Vielen Vielen Dank


----------



## AveralDalton (7. Juni 2004)

*Zweites Bild*

Zweites Bild


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Such mal im Forum unter Konturen, Schwellenwert sowie Tontrennung. Diese Themen hatten wir in letzter Zeit so oft...

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## AveralDalton (8. Juni 2004)

*Danke*

...dann kann mein Thema wohl gelöscht werden 

sorry und danke!


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Juni 2004)

Gelöscht wird hier nicht so einfach. Außerdem wird anderen Wissbegierigen, mit den Stichworten in diesem Thread, bei einer eventuellen Suche geholfen


----------

